

Maps of Street Layouts Colored by Orientation - forrest_t
http://www.datapointed.net/2014/10/maps-of-street-grids-by-orientation/

======
chton
The difference between European and Japanese old cities, and American 'new'
cities is incredibly obvious. As a European, something like Chicago just
doesn't look natural, like it's not a real city. On the other hand, I'm sure
our cities look like a chaotic mess to Americans :)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
America has these cities too - old East Coast cities like Boston are a mess.
Because they were built in the days of horses and carts too.

~~~
hibbelig
Just look at Boston versus Berlin in the article. Even the "messy" Boston
looks unnaturally organized for me (I'm German, though not from Berlin).

~~~
cowsandmilk
the organized parts of Boston are largely landfill that did not even exist
until the 1800's[1]. If you look at the old parts, it looks like Berlin.

[1]
[http://www.bc.edu/bc_org/avp/cas/fnart/fa267/boston/growth.g...](http://www.bc.edu/bc_org/avp/cas/fnart/fa267/boston/growth.gif)

------
acadien
This is the same method we use in studying grain boundary formation in
materials science. Atomic lattices align at different angles and are colorized
accordingly. It is so cool to see the same idea applied to maps!

------
quarterto
The European cities really remind me of Mike Bostock's visualisation of
spanning trees:
[http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/11377353](http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/11377353)
which makes sense when you think about it.

------
sgnelson
Seth Kadish did something very similar, though he used Rose Diagrams rather
than colors.

[http://vizual-
statistix.tumblr.com/post/80468941142/unlike-l...](http://vizual-
statistix.tumblr.com/post/80468941142/unlike-like-emperor-kuzco-i-was-
actually-born)

------
japhyr
I got lost in this site for a while, in a good way. I highly recommend
clicking through to some of the other articles on the site.

------
sevengraff
Any way to export these colorful maps to a png? I desire them as a desktop
wallpaper, they are wonderful.

~~~
maxmcd
The zoomable-versions use leaflet, so this might be worth a look:
[https://github.com/mapbox/leaflet-image](https://github.com/mapbox/leaflet-
image)

